# Do we need to get in the draft?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In you guys' opinions, do you think we need to trade into the draft? And if so, where in the draft do you think we could get in? This would be a place to post some trade ideas to get into the draft.


Personally, I think the best we could get out of this draft is depth in the post. I don't think there's going to be any deal where we trade into the lottery this year. I don't think it's necessary anyway, because a) there's no players I want to see traded (except Bradley and TAW, if he counts) for a non lottery or otherwise early pick, and b) I wouldn't want another rookie on the team anyway. If we're seriously committed to winning a title, I don't want four projects on the team.

Thoughts?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Athletic Depth at the post. Not just some white stiff. I want someone who gets up and down the court and can stay with his man on D. The rest of the stuff we can work on.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

stevemc said:


> Athletic Depth at the post. Not just some white stiff. I want someone who gets up and down the court and can stay with his man on D. The rest of the stuff we can work on.


 The first guy I thought of when you said that is Pops-Mensah Bonsu from GW. He's 6-10, 240, very athletic, and he's projected to go in the 44-54 range. I think we could trade with the Sonics, who have the 48 and 55, and then pick him up possibly. Something like a future pick or cash for that 48.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

stevemc said:


> Sounds good to me.


 Oops, actually he's 6-9. But he still plays bigger than his height.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds good to me too if he can help us out. I dont think we need to trade into this draft though.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

yes we do. there's alot of steals in this draft at the pf/center position such as simien, diogu, etc etc. We still need to stay young and get more athletic on the frontline and if the mavs can swing a deal for swift and the number 19 pick? I say go for it.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

The one guy I'd love to get is Gerald Green...reminds me so much of Tracy McGrady when he first came into the league. Unfortunately, we'd have to trade into the top 5-7 picks to get him, and I dont see that happening.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ofcourse it would be nice to get Green but the Chances are slim.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

we need the local boy LaMarcus Aldridge next year...he will be a very good NBA player


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pops Mensah Bahu is extremely athletic and muscular, dude is insane


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> we need the local boy LaMarcus Aldridge next year...he will be a very good NBA player


aldridge is dope. another dope dallas suburbanite. my uncle tried to recruit him to asu but he went to ut instead. he jumped from like 6 6 to 6 10 in like 2 years in highschool. kid is a beast.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I read somewhere that Memphis's pick (#19) is up for grabs, they don't really see any one worth having. So we could potentially buy that or get it in a trade.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm sure we can trade for the 19th pick. At that pick we could get Hakim Warrick, Wayen Simeon, Ike Diogu, Johan Petro, Andrew Bynum, and possibly Chris Taft. That would be awesome. Someone to come off the bench and run, jump, and just be energetic and play some D. Ike Diogu and Warrick would be perfect.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

SmithRocSSU said:


> I'm sure we can trade for the 19th pick. At that pick we could get Hakim Warrick, Wayen Simeon, Ike Diogu, Johan Petro, Andrew Bynum, and possibly Chris Taft. That would be awesome. Someone to come off the bench and run, jump, and just be energetic and play some D. Ike Diogu and Warrick would be perfect.


I like that alot, especially if the rumors are factual and Memphis will sell thier pick. So the Mavs give up nothing and Cuban loses a few million.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea that would be good. Cuban wont mind losing a little money to make his team better.


----------

